# Reverse Lens with LCD preview?



## CK9 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a Canon T2i with a reverse lens and would like to take macro photos using the LCD preview.

I find it very difficult to frame a shot using the eyepiece. However, the preview image in the   LCD preview is very dark. When I decrease the shutter speed (say to 8 seconds), the  LCD  preview looks perfect, but of course I need short exposure times to  actually take the shots (e.g. 1/200 s). I am using full manual mode with a non-TTL external flash on an arm mount.  

Is there a way to set the  LCD preview to show a bright / correctly  exposed image regardless of the shutter/aperture/iso settings?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## CK9 (Dec 27, 2011)

Any help would be much appreciated.  Trying to creep up on a fruit fly using the eyepiece viewfinder is extremely difficult!  I would really like to be able to use the LCD preview with this set up.  Thanks...


----------



## PhillOS (Dec 31, 2011)

CK9 said:


> Is there a way to set the  LCD preview to show a bright / correctly  exposed image regardless of the shutter/aperture/iso settings?



I think your camera might not be functioning properly. My T2i shows exactly the image that i've set my camera up for, so say it's over exposed, it's all washed out, and versa.


----------



## CK9 (Jan 3, 2012)

PhillOS said:


> CK9 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a way to set the  LCD preview to show a bright / correctly  exposed image regardless of the shutter/aperture/iso settings?
> ...



Ah, I think the problem is that I use a non-TTL external flash (the Neewer TT560).  I suppose I could rephrase my question by asking if the LCD preview can show what the picture might look like with a flash?


----------



## CK9 (Jan 5, 2012)

Nevermind.  I asked the rephrased question in the Canon forum and it seems I need a TTL flash if I want to use the LCD preview.


----------



## mentalaustrian (Jan 10, 2012)

hi, not sure if this helps.
i too use a reversed lens and for focusing i popup the internal flash of my canon and this makes the lcd bright.


----------



## mentalaustrian (Jan 10, 2012)

i mean, thats what i did  now i own a speedlite 580 ii.
expensive but worth every penny


----------

